# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Софт >  Компания SVEN стала партнером 11 Республиканской ИТ-Спартакиады

## Labs

На днях был разыгран очередной комплект наград 11 ИТ-Спартакиады – в рамках турнира по настольному теннису. Компания SVEN выступила специальным партнером мероприятия и наградила ценными призами победителей соревнований.

Пять часов напряженного противостояния за теннисными столами показали, что за год расстановка сил в командном первенстве существенно изменилась: в борьбу за лидерство между призерами прошлого сезона уверенно включились и новички соревнований. В итоге, дебют спортсменов компании Creacept увенчался бронзой, второе место – у команды EPAM Systems, а триумфатором турнира стала компания SoftClub, сумевшая по сравнению с прошлым спортивным сезоном подняться в турнирной таблице на две ступеньки выше. Лучшей ракеткой турнира по настольному теннису стал также представитель команды SoftClub Виталий Рычков.

Призеры были награждены кубками, медалями, грамотами, сувенирами 11 ИТ-Спартакиады. 

Компания SVEN, производитель акустических систем и высококачественных устройств компьютерной периферии, предоставила подарки всем призерам турнира: игроки команды, занявшей 1-ое место, получили во всех смыслах претендующие на Hi-Fi уровень звучания акустические системы SVEN MS-3000; серебряным и бронзовым призерам, а также лучшему игроку турнира по настольному теннису были вручены гарнитуры SVEN SEB-250M, обеспечивающие отличное качество звучания и передачи звуковой картины при прослушивании музыки и видео. 

Такие же гарнитуры получат в подарок и участники, завоевавшие титул «Лучший игрок» в турнирах по мини-футболу и волейболу.    

Капитан команды SoftClub Валерий Мамонов считает: чтобы играть на высоком уровне и одерживать победы даже в любительских турнирах, нельзя быть не фанатом своего спортивного хобби. Капитан команды-победителя признался, что хорошим стимулом к победе стала возможность выиграть высококачественную технику от спонсора турнира по настольному теннису – компании SVEN: 

– Еще до начала турнира нас приятно удивили коробки с акустическими системами SVEN и для себя мы с коллегами отметили – такие призы достойны того, чтобы за них побороться. Спасибо спонсорам и организаторам за отличные подарки!

----------

